# Loctite 545 vs 565



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Loctite 545 vs 565. What's the difference? What do you guys recommend? 

http://www.emisupply.com/catalog/lo...nt-pneumatichydraulic-36ml-bottle-p-2386.html 

or 

http://www.emisupply.com/catalog/loctite-37396-thread-sealant-high-performance-50ml-tube-p-2461.html


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

the 565 is more of a "soft set" type of sealant similar to what many plumbers use, it's thicker sealant and not as high a set strength as the 545. the 545 is a more liquid like consistancy (similar to the threadlocker) it is still considered a "low" strength sealant but will set harder than the 565. they are both an anaerobic sealant, meaning that they fully cure in the absence of air. 

I think people have had good luck with both. I will have to check when i get home because the accuair paperwork specifies which sealant they recommend, seems like it was 545 but i dont remember 


edit, here is a link to a thread my buddy started about loctite, he used 545 and had good results. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5167372-Loctite-545


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

accu-air sends 565.:thumbup:


----------



## mako159 (Jun 16, 2010)

I've used the 565 on all my fittings, never had a leak.. It stays soft even after it drys..


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

545 and no leaks yet! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

ok, I will be different. I use 545 :wave:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ok, I will be different. I use 545 :wave:


 X2


----------

